# Anti-Fascist Activists in SW Florida



## VariedValue (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello all, anonymous Antifascist here in Florida. As of late, I've been feeling very outnumbered as I've been virtually completely alone in my efforts here. I happen to be in an area that is a frequent source of alt-right organizers that visit PDX (Portland, OR) as well as the East Bay in SF and Seattle, rolling with the likes of the Proud Boys and Patriot Prayer as well as some other fringe radical right and white supremacist groups. Unfortunately there's not a whole lot of people open to doing anything about it. If you happen to be in the SW FL and interested in a variety of things including but not limited to organizing book fairs, fliering parties, general hooliganism contact me at [email protected].
Be safe, comrades. ACAB 161


----------



## VariedValue (Aug 29, 2019)

_Id be lying if I said it didnt feel that way_


----------



## japanarchist (Aug 30, 2019)

Have you considered moving out to the west cost? That sounds horrible to be surrounded by those losers.


----------



## croc (Aug 30, 2019)

japanarchist said:


> Have you considered moving out to the west cost? That sounds horrible to be surrounded by those losers.


While I feel u on "get out of a racist place", if people like us don't stay there to fight it then I think it'll get worse. 
Especially if the people wanting to fight it have privilege that can be used to fight it more easily than poc/Jewish people etc. 

@VariedValue i wish I knew more about this a few months ago. I've been in FL since late June n was even just down in Miami.


----------



## VariedValue (Sep 4, 2019)

I am working on getting out west. I've spent some time out there.
None the less, it's always fun to meet someone new with the same interests.


----------



## Des (Sep 4, 2019)

There used to be some wild ass crews out in Florida back in the day. Guess ya have to be down there


----------



## VariedValue (Sep 4, 2019)

There still are but they're all in the cities. Orlando, Tampa, ECT and still highly outnumbered and honestly have been getting burnt out and beat back quite a bit. Like most places nowadays that are brave or have enough numbers to bring Antifascist action to above ground spaces I suppose.


----------



## void gaze (Dec 18, 2019)

I’m not really into politics but im sympathetic.. and mainly just curious about any radical, counter culture etc stuff and activities in the region cause im going to be there soon


----------

